# New Ituo XP series light



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

OK had to share this thing cause it's insane!

Ituo sent me the "prototype" XP4 to check over and test. Found a flaw but only one having to do with the face plate seal design. Being fixed as we speak.

Is a 4 xm-l2 u3 neutral white emitter light, I'm getting just over 3200 lumens on the sphere @ 30 seconds. Planned rating is 3100 lumens.

No there is no price or ETA just yet.










Here's a beam shot that doesn't do the light justice. I need a proper camera instead of using my phone. But the tree line is about 300 ft away.










Ya it does have a wider pattern but that's what you get with 4 emitters, still throws the light about as far as the xp3 except massive coverage at that range. Can practically light up a football field (American football) nicely lol. I'd be surprised if there is a light that isn't "high end brand" that can come close to this monster.

Works on the same remote. Same mounts all that of the xp2 and xp3.

Need to weigh it but it feels within tolerance for a helmet light. And will be an insane helmet light at that.

I'll get more pics next to the other lights and a trail ride video when weather actually cooperates with my free time.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Awesome! I'm a bit wary of lamps using combined optics though. Would be great if they could make these with "wireless remotes". The beam pattern kind of reminds me of the Gemini Olympia, only brighter. 

I decided not to take a mt. bike ride last night because I wanted the trails to get at least 24hrs without any rain. ( I still have only one ride in with the XP3 ) It did rain yesterday but < 0.1". Still, had at least a half inch to an inch just the other day. Damn, it's so humid right now that it's a wonder if they can dry out. I'll find out tomorrow if the rain stays away. I did take a road ride last night. Even at 77°F it felt like 85° ( with 90% humidity ). Only a 20% chance of rain for today so I'll have to cross my fingers and hope for the best. Jeez, sure hope the humidity drops some. I generally like warm weather but this stuff is ridiculous!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Guess I shouldn't be surprised since Ituo mentioned this light a while back. Quite sure I don't need this much power but beamshot is very impressive in width, throw, and intensity. Weight, price, and current draw are going to be obvious questions. I'm guessing we will probably get the option of a 6 cell battery from Ituo with the introduction of this light? Thanks for the news!
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> I'll get more pics next to the other lights and a trail ride video when weather actually cooperates with my free time.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Good luck with that! I've had an insane amount of free time lately and still have been having trouble getting out at night (weather).
Mole


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Pretty sweet beam shape and output tigris. Have you weighed the lamp head yet??


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah, it's 130g.

Current draw on high was 4.2A

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Getting up there in weight for the lid for some, but if positioned lower down above the front visor instead of up top will work pretty well as long as you sinche the dial up at the rear of the helmet to snug everything down. Of coarse a sick bar light all the way.

My guess based on the XP2/XP3 prices this new offering with hopefully a six cell battery will retail in the $249/$299 range. Nice light!!


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

That light is drawing some current and it shows in that massive beamshot! Thats a prime candidate for the xp-g3 90+ cri.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Xpg3 can't run at that current or produce the lumens though. That said a quad xp-g3 could be a good bit smaller as well.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

My xpg3 nw convoy is pulling over 5amps at the tail. Conservatively rated at 920lm and I'm sure is over 1000. Nice finger burner!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh I have a xp-l A6 (BLF CUSTOM) that produces over 1400 lumens. 

However there is a long list of risks messing with stuff like that. The liability risk is insanely high as well. So no brand will ever push lights behind their designed specs. Not to mention the heat generated by doing that grows almost exponentially when you overdrive emitters. Aka thermal runaway. 

The xpg3 only produces about 60% of the lumens an XM-L2 U3 can at safe drive currents. XM-L2 is more efficient by far than an xp-g series emitter at higher currents.

And honestly if I was personally going after high CRI, the 219C still beats the XP-G3 in that department. I have 2 convoy S2+ triple lights built. One on 219C and one on XP-G3. the one on Nichia wins for CRI, G3 wins in lumens. I don't think we are seeing the 90+ CRI versions yet as they should rival the 219C, but I can see a difference pretty well.

Xp-g3 is a nice emitter though, highest CRI emitter from cree I have that isn't loosing a boat load of output to do it. And cheaper than XM-L2 as well. Cree is definitely on to something, make a great flashlight emitter or emitter for something compact. Shouldn't be long before we start seeing even higher bins that can rival xp-l and xm-l2.

I wish they would employ the tech in the xp-g3 to a new xm-l or xp-l series. Higher CRI while maintaining the high output. XP-G3 proves it can be done.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

tigris99 said:


> Yeah, it's 130g. Current draw on high was 4.2A


Could you hear the batteries contracting as the electrons got sucked out! 

Went on my first night ride of the season last night, Gloworm X2/XS combo retrofitted with NW LEDs, I never used max power, I'm starting to see overkill creeping in..


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Overkill didn't just creep, it busted the front door down with this xp4! I tried my GW xs paired with my new xp3 and it was wayyyy too much on medium... I'm a lumen junkie, and my line has been drawn at the xs/xp3 lights. I see that beam and think Search&Rescue bike light?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh ya its bright,lol. For me, the more lumens, the more I like it spread. Even things out. This light I know is way overkill for me, though running it solo would be fun. 4 cell in the hydropack to do that though.

The nice thing is though, set medium mode to a hair above 1800 lumens ( about 60%) and pulling 1.8A to do it. So going on the helmet with desired output for flat and basic descending I get off nice and efficient so my 2 cell run time would be plenty long. with room to spare for the shortish section where I can really get up some speed, allowing the use of max power just for giggles.

I cant wait to do another group ride now. The guys 1/4 a mile up the trails will be yelling at me hehe. Of course im a smart ass when I hear "omg thats bright turn it down". go to max power briefly and then say "what??? their too bright???" then kick them down. Did that last fall with a bt21 on the lid, was hilarious cause I lit up a whole deck full of ppl from about 100 ft away. This monster Ill be lighting them up from the beginning of the trail section everytime i turn my head in their direction.


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Quick question about the XP2. Reading the light Specs on their website it says that 800 lumens gets 8 hrs run time but when I click on picture 13 the graph is only showing around 215 minutes (3hrs and some change) at 800 lumens? Anyone have any actual run times with the XP2?


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Your reading that graph incorrectly. That graph is showing the performance of the XP2 at (full) output over time and at the 215 minute mark as you describe because of lower voltage in a depleting battery,, output has dropped to 800 lumens.

So if you ran that light at only 800 lumens from the start yes you will get close to the advertised run time of 8 hours.


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Guess that makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Over in the xp2 thread there is a couple different graphs to give you a full idea how the light performs. I never did a runtime test on the lower modes but 8hrs on medium output (about 800 lumens) is easily 8 hrs with the battery pack it comes with.


So as of right now it looks like next weekend I will be able to get a night ride in again finally.
Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> Awesome! I'm a bit wary of lamps using combined optics though. Would be great if they could make these with "wireless remotes". The beam pattern kind of reminds me of the Gemini Olympia, only brighter.
> 
> I decided not to take a mt. bike ride last night because I wanted the trails to get at least 24hrs without any rain. ( I still have only one ride in with the XP3 ) It did rain yesterday but < 0.1". Still, had at least a half inch to an inch just the other day. Damn, it's so humid right now that it's a wonder if they can dry out. I'll find out tomorrow if the rain stays away. I did take a road ride last night. Even at 77°F it felt like 85° ( with 90% humidity ). Only a 20% chance of rain for today so I'll have to cross my fingers and hope for the best. Jeez, sure hope the humidity drops some. I generally like warm weather but this stuff is ridiculous!


 Combined optics?? Guess you mean all four optics are from one continued mold, as apposed to three separates like in the XP3?

What's your concern with that type of optic Cat?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

indebt said:


> Combined optics?? Guess you mean all four optics are from one continued mold, as apposed to three separates like in the XP3?
> 
> What's your concern with that type of optic Cat?


( Yes, continuous mold ) With the ( round ) combined optic there seems to be a tendency for wider beam pattern, even when using the narrowest available optic. Personally I don't like a lamp with too wide of a beam pattern, especially if the lamp is on the lid. On the other hand I don't like it if it's too narrow either. The type of beam pattern I like coming off the helmet is what I will call, "A medium confined beam pattern". If the beam pattern is too wide than a lot of light is lost off to the sides or up into the air. An example of this is the Gemini Olympia. The Olympia puts out a real lot of light. Sadly a lot of that light that could be used for brighter distance throw is lost off to the sides. It still makes a decent helmet lamp but if you wanted to use as a bar lamp suddenly you find yourself wishing for a more "box like" beam pattern as supplied by the lamps using separate emitter optics.

I came close to taking a Mt bike ride tonight. No rain today but it did rain almost an 1" close to midnight last night. I figured best to give it 24 and hope tomorrow is "rain-free". I have a feeling that when I start doing more rides with the XP3 in weather with lower humidity the throw is going to seem to travel a lot further. I noticed in tigris's photo that the distance throw of the XP4 is being hampered by the higher humidity. If he really gets some super low H that lamp is going to seem killer.

Now I probably shouldn't say this but I'm a' gonna. I wish ITUO would take a bigger step and produce a 5-up. I'm thinking a lamp with 4 leds ( cross pattern ) and one additional in the center that uses a reflector for added throw. It would drain the batteries on high but should have some killer throw. The only problem might be the added weight of the lamp head but that of course depends on the design. Of course with the LED's further apart there would still be a very wide beam pattern. A lot would depend on the optics used on the side emitters as to, "how much light gets wasted". *shrug* ( damn, wish I had a digital scale. I'd like to be able to tell how much my different lamp set-ups weigh )


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Cat, the Olympia issue isn't the combined optic near as much as the fact the beam pattern is too wide. Downside of making lights compact is the spot size increases. I'll take both lights out one night soon and see if I can give you a comparison. The Olympia does run a wider pattern optic due to its size.

This light is a lot better about it as its based off of 10deg optics pattern. So the throw is intense but coverage is rather large. This light out throws the xp3 but the part that bothers you is there, the size of the spot on the other end is a lot larger.

Thing is you cant have both the confined pattern without having a much larger light. Which is why I think lights like the xp3 and xs do much better. They use tight spot optics. Trying to keep size and weight low means optic limitations, so narrow beam is impossible.

Though ya there is a good amount of spill on this light, the beam is pretty well confined. But for my own curiosity as well as "for the science" here, I'll take multiple lights out and see how much differences there is among each. I know this won't be everyone's type of helmet light but I'm curious since that's where I prefer my main lumens and like a wider pattern (not wide just not laser beam) on the lid.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> ....Though ya there is a good amount of spill on this light, the beam is pretty well confined. But for my own curiosity as well as "for the science" here, I'll take multiple lights out and see how much differences there is among each. I know this won't be everyone's type of helmet light but I'm curious since that's where I prefer my main lumens and like a wider pattern (not wide just not laser beam) on the lid.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Looking forward to your comparisons. I'm hoping to do some with the XP3 because I want to make sure that the ( XP3 ) lamp performs as well as I think it is.

Do me a big favor. In your recommendations to ITUO, do what you can to lobby for both a "Wireless remote" and to get them to change the "Off" sequence of all of their lamps to a simple "Press/ hold/1 sec off. I like using the XP3 on the helmet but if I'm gonna have to reach up to my head to change modes or to turn the lamp off, I want the time that my hand is on my head held to a minimum.


----------



## flat (Jul 31, 2016)

Cat-man-do said:


> Do me a big favor. In your recommendations to ITUO, do what you can to lobby for both a "Wireless remote" and to get them to change the "Off" sequence of all of their lamps to a simple "Press/ hold/1 sec off.


Agreed, especially the simple Off sequence.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

The wireless remote matter is being worked on but that will be a while.

The UI matter doesn't exist on this light and other lights will be updated at some point. 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> ( Yes, continuous mold ) With the ( round ) combined optic there seems to be a tendency for wider beam pattern, even when using the narrowest available optic. Personally I don't like a lamp with too wide of a beam pattern, especially if the lamp is on the lid. On the other hand I don't like it if it's too narrow either. The type of beam pattern I like coming off the helmet is what I will call, "A medium confined beam pattern". If the beam pattern is too wide than a lot of light is lost off to the sides or up into the air. An example of this is the Gemini Olympia. The Olympia puts out a real lot of light. Sadly a lot of that light that could be used for brighter distance throw is lost off to the sides. It still makes a decent helmet lamp but if you wanted to use as a bar lamp suddenly you find yourself wishing for a more "box like" beam pattern as supplied by the lamps using separate emitter optics.
> 
> I came close to taking a Mt bike ride tonight. No rain today but it did rain almost an 1" close to midnight last night. I figured best to give it 24 and hope tomorrow is "rain-free". I have a feeling that when I start doing more rides with the XP3 in weather with lower humidity the throw is going to seem to travel a lot further. I noticed in tigris's photo that the distance throw of the XP4 is being hampered by the higher humidity. If he really gets some super low H that lamp is going to seem killer.
> 
> Now I probably shouldn't say this but I'm a' gonna. I wish ITUO would take a bigger step and produce a 5-up. I'm thinking a lamp with 4 leds ( cross pattern ) and one additional in the center that uses a reflector for added throw. It would drain the batteries on high but should have some killer throw. The only problem might be the added weight of the lamp head but that of course depends on the design. Of course with the LED's further apart there would still be a very wide beam pattern. A lot would depend on the optics used on the side emitters as to, "how much light gets wasted". *shrug* ( damn, wish I had a digital scale. I'd like to be able to tell how much my different lamp set-ups weigh )


 Makes sense,,, although i have no issues with range on my lights,, but then again their kinda potent. Last time i used a XP3 type lamp was way back in 2009 (Cygolite Triden X) Loved that thing all 600 lumens lol. Cant remember if those separate optics were interchangeable.

Sounds to me like it is going to be difficult for you to find a better helmet light than the XP3 which sounds like a pretty sweet light. Beam shape preference is subjective so it's difficult to get recommendations,,, don't think even a Lupine Wilma will do the trick as it may be to wide of a beam spread. I do believe it is 22 degree optic.

It's been a while since we have heard from Scar. I wonder if he has started using optics along with the reflectors?? If so i bet he could make a pretty sweet lamp.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm going to say it,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i usually take beam shots with a grain of salt as there are always to many variables, but considering the trust i have in your opinion tig, i think with an added wireless remote this XP4 is a major threat to the Lupine Wilma at half the cost. Don't get me wrong,,, there are still some quality advantages with the Lupine, but if the beam shot you took of the XP4 is not doing it justas, (and i love that beam shape) this is a powerhouse of a light and at 130 grams will have the mass to control heat while not been to heavy.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> indebt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to say it,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i usually take beam shots with a grain of salt as there are always to many variables, but considering the trust i have in your opinion tig, i think with an added wireless remote this XP4 is a major threat to the Lupine Wilma at half the cost. Don't get me wrong,,, there are still some quality advantages with the Lupine, but if the beam shot you took of the XP4 is not doing it justas, (and i love that beam shape) this is a powerhouse of a light *and at 130 grams will have the mass to control heat while not been to heavy.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## flat (Jul 31, 2016)

indebt said:


> I'm going to say it,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i usually take beam shots with a grain of salt as there are always to many variables


True enough. IMO, the value of beam shots is directly related to the pains taken to eliminate as many variables as possible.

It's a matter of comparison to other photos taken with the same good camera & lens, with the same full manual settings, the same environmental conditions, and the same setting & target. No one should look at a photo and believe that what they see on-screen will be the same as what they see in real life, but photos taken as I described would allow a person to say, "I like the (apparent) beam pattern of this light more than that light." Not a perfect representation or comparison, but still useful.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

IMO i'll only trust a beam shot's representation if i trust the person taking the photo,, and their conclusions of what they see in person vs that photo. Beam shape can be misleading depending on camera settings as often the picture will not represent the spill of a light as in many photo's i've seen, the spill is much less in photo's vs in person. Often the camera dims because of the hot spot giving an inaccurate depiction of the spill.

But if done right by someone we trust it can be very useful.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> Sent my XP2 off to Vancbiker yesterday to use as a template to make me some finned GoPro mounts for it


MRMOLE's XP2 showed up today. Pretty nice looking. Did expect more fin area than it has though. Based on the weight, I have to believe there are some places where the fins could be made deeper on the housing. I suspect ITUO was trying to balance ease of manufacturing with fin area and keeping some of walls a bit thick won. I think for hot climates a finned GoPro adapter will be a good addition.

I am taking off toward the end of next week for a 7-9 day (or however long it takes me hike ~125 miles) backpack trip. Probably won't have a chance to work on an ITUO specific LoPro adapter until I get back so probably like 3-4 weeks until MRMOLE gets the prototypes.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Put me down for one. Not worried about fins but a lopro adapter definitely.

And for wall thickness, do any of them machine as thin as you cut yours, 0.5mm..... 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Vancbiker said:


> MRMOLE's XP2 showed up today. Pretty nice looking. Did expect more fin area than it has though. Based on the weight, I have to believe there are some places where the fins could be made deeper on the housing. I suspect ITUO was trying to balance ease of manufacturing with fin area and keeping some of walls a bit thick won. I think for hot climates a finned GoPro adapter will be a good addition.
> 
> I am taking off toward the end of next week for a 7-9 day (or however long it takes me hike ~125 miles) backpack trip. Probably won't have a chance to work on an ITUO specific LoPro adapter until I get back so probably like 3-4 weeks until MRMOLE gets the prototypes.


These lights work pretty good in the heat but their light-head mass is still relatively small. Definitely heat management and secure mounting advantages to using these mounts. Time frame is fine. Have fun on your little hike!
Mole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

tigris99 said:


> And for wall thickness, do any of them machine as thin as you cut yours, 0.5mm.....


The XP2 has a very "solid" feel about it. As a comparison, my current helmet light is 6 grams lighter with wired remote and mount than the XP2 head with no mount. It has, at an eyeball estimate, easily 50% more fin area. It has a less "solid" feel to it than the XP2.

If I was shopping for a commodity helmet light, the XP2 would be one of the top contenders for sure.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Vancbiker said:


> ....... Probably won't have a chance to work on an ITUO specific LoPro adapter until I get back so probably like 3-4 weeks until MRMOLE gets the prototypes.


So I was wrong....

Blew off a list of "honey do's" and spent the day in the shop.....I'll pay for that later I'm sure.



























Made it 2 sided so can be used in low profile or extra low profile positions.

Need to find some good M2.5 screws in the correct length. The housing threads are pretty shallow so users will need to be careful to not strip them by overtightening.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm in like Flynn. In a ballpark, what kind of temp decrease should this vanc mount bring? Percentage or whatever... And link to purchase. Hope the other half understands!!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Vancbiker said:


> So I was wrong....
> 
> Made it 2 sided so can be used in low profile or extra low profile positions.
> 
> Need to find some good M2.5 screws in the correct length. The housing threads are pretty shallow so users will need to be careful to not strip them by overtightening.


Mount looks fantastic. Dual sided option should make this mount a popular light accessory for getting a lower profile helmet light. Can't wait to try it out!
Mole


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

It's needed, CMD found this out. I want for heat only. I'm not an ass that leaves shot on high for the duration.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Dirt Road said:


> I'm in like Flynn. In a ballpark, what kind of temp decrease should this vanc mount bring? Percentage or whatever... And link to purchase. Hope the other half understands!!


Bench test (indoor, fan cooled) results on all the lights I've used these mounts on (BT21, Yinding, Duo, Olympia) have produced 10-15 degree operating temp. drops (case temp.). Extends useful temp. range of lights quite a bit IMO.
Mole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Dirt Road said:


> ... And link to purchase. Hope the other half understands!!


Go to the website in my sig line or send a PM.


----------



## flat (Jul 31, 2016)

Nice work. What kind of mill do you use?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

flat said:


> Nice work. What kind of mill do you use?


I have a small Mori Seiki CNC


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Don't know but I want one asap


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I'll be sending the prototype to MRMOLE (who kindly shipped me his XP2 to use as a model to design from) this week. Once I get a little feedback about how it works, I'll tweak anything that needs it and then run a batch. I've also got a long backpack trip starting later this week so that will last at least a week so it's looking like a bit over 2 weeks before I'll be ready to mail out production parts. Price will probably stay the same as the other finned LoPro adapters at $18 each.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Ok, this xp3 runs hot


----------



## flat (Jul 31, 2016)

Vancbiker said:


> I have a small Mori Seiki CNC


Very nice. I used to program and run a large horizontal mill, but I was working on 50 ton parts, so I never had a chance to make anything for me. I'm sure I'm not alone in wanting to see a few photos or a video of your production process, or some of your other work.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes, please do!



flat said:


> Very nice. I used to program and run a large horizontal mill, but I was working on 50 ton parts, so I never had a chance to make anything for me. I'm sure I'm not alone in wanting to see a few photos or a video of your production process, or some of your other work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I don't have any videos of my machine nor any way to post one. Here are a couple videos of the same model machine that might give an idea of what it is and what it does....


----------



## flat (Jul 31, 2016)

Vancbiker said:


> I don't have any videos of my machine nor any way to post one. Here are a couple videos of the same model machine that might give an idea of what it is and what it does....


Damn. That's a lot of GoPro adapters.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

flat said:


> Damn. That's a lot of GoPro adapters.


Well, not just GoPro adapters....






































And apologies to tigris99 for taking his thread so far off topic.


----------



## flat (Jul 31, 2016)

I figure the OT keeps the thread alive until the next bit of news on the Ituo Quad Monster, so I hope it doesn't upset. More very nice work that I'm sure looks swanky motoring about the harbour. 

Imagine machining that by hand, and then having to replicate it. Before my old company transitioned to horizontal mills for machining 3" wall pressure vessels, they manually drilled holes with huge, radial arm drill presses. Miserable, dangerous work. One CNC mill replaced all of that and paid for itself in less than a year. Modern machining is simply amazing.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

You guys are fine. No worries. CNC fascinates me as well. Want to get into it at some point soonish. CNC set ups are just so damn expensive though.

Anyway, an update:

Took half my shift off tonight so I could go play before the rain starts for the next 2 weeks straight (High chance every day on the extended forecast).

Went down to my favorite trail set. I got special permission to be able to go ride out there whenever I want after dark (and trails are open). Land manager is awesome like that since the club I'm with has an excellent relationship and reputation.

Tried this as a helmet light. It's a beast. It's got the throw but in the woods so much is lost against trees and undergrowth. More towards my bar light preference as narrow as it is. Throw was AWESOME THOUGH. It on the lid on 60% and xp3 flood optic fitted on the bars at the same level turned night time riding into day time. I was actually possibly faster tonight that I have been during the day lately. Helps my confidence in riding smallish berms (where going over the top is a 100% chance of an ambulance ride, if not a helicopter ride) has gotten better too.

This light is just purely flipping nuts though. Even with high humidity and such, it alone is almost overkill for me.

It also DOES NOT like high at low speeds. I forgot to turn it down at one point and it slowly stepped back output till my xp3 was overpowering it. I flipped to medium and left it there till I could get to a section where I could kick up the speed for a while. Not needed but it's fun to hear ppl that live next to the park hollering back and forth too their neighbors "what the hell is that light out there, never seen anything that bright before". That was the open field section next to a road that a cluster of housed was on the other side of it. I looked up and in the direction of the voices (good 300+ft away, a couple ppl came down there the road about 150ft out from me) and just lit them all up lol. 

I'm going to enjoy it as a bar light. Only because of the efficiency gained by using 4 emitters to produce around 1800 lumens. Can just leave it there on the bars for an entire ride no worries. 

Beam mix is good enough for either use but you waste a fair bit if it's heavily wooded and tight/twisty trails.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## flat (Jul 31, 2016)

How difficult do you think it'd be for Ituo to allow end user optics changes (overlays or masks?), or at least offer the light with different beam patterns? Seems like a model for street and another for trails would make sense.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

User changeable optics isnt hard at all of the manufacturer of the optics offers other beam patterns. But not going to see anything beyond wider or elliptical if they exist with whoever the optics manufacturer is.

Thing is though, there is almost no market for monster output lights for road use. And except out in the country, mountains, etc, where there is very few other people on the road at night, a light this big and powerful is a waste. And in the case something this big has a point out there, a redesign isn't needed anyway. Just blast it and go. Very Low risk of blinding oncoming traffic.

The only upside would be a 4, emitter light cut down to much lower lumen output. So advantage could be taken of the extended run time. But people aren't going to buy a bigger light that only produces 1800 lumens at a higher price tag. It's the "well I can get 2200 lumens cheaper". Thats all 99% of people will look at.


Back to the whole thing of all people see is lumen numbers, quality and price. Actually quality many times falls to the bottom of the list. Lumens (falsely advertised by extreme amounts or not) then price.

There's a lot of good things that we know are better and you've suggested a few great ones, but sadly I think all companies again are going to stick with where the market is for the most part. Lumens and price. Then the higher end community adds in weight and stupid features (like an app for programming your light via Bluetooth...) Because people will spend big bucks for it.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## flat (Jul 31, 2016)

On different optics, I was actually thinking more about trail use. It seems many people like a mix of patterns between bar & helmet, as two patterns compliment each other. Ituo could accomplish that with fixed optics and call one "Road" and the other "Trail"; riders would have a choice and could use them however they wanted.

Still looking forward to their tail light. Any news on that front?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ya I have the sample mounted on my road bike right now. I'm testing it while they are working on the final details of mounting to a rack. The tail light is a really cool design. Simple yet bright as hell both from the rear and from the sides. USB chargeable and uses a single 18650 cell that is user changeable on the fly.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

flat said:


> On different optics, I was actually thinking more about trail use. It seems many people like a mix of patterns between bar & helmet, as two patterns compliment each other. Ituo could accomplish that with fixed optics and call one "Road" and the other "Trail"; riders would have a choice and could use them however they wanted.
> 
> Still looking forward to their tail light. Any news on that front?


Ituo seems to be slowly updating their webpage for it.

https://www.ituolights.com/collections/tail-lights


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I can't figure out how to take a decent picture of a taillight at night but I'll see what I can do for video or whatever anf put a thread up for the taillight in the next few days.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## flat (Jul 31, 2016)

arc said:


> Ituo seems to be slowly updating their webpage for it.
> 
> https://www.ituolights.com/collections/tail-lights


Cool. I hope that's the price with battery.



tigris99 said:


> I can't figure out how to take a decent picture of a taillight at night but I'll see what I can do for video or whatever anf put a thread up for the taillight in the next few days.


Sounds good. I wish the Hotshot 150 was already available for comparison. Are you subject to an embargo on specs?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

All info I have will be in the thread I put up for it. Getting way too much off topic here 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

tigris99 said:


> User changeable optics isnt hard at all of the manufacturer of the optics offers other beam patterns. But not going to see anything beyond wider or elliptical if they exist with whoever the optics manufacturer is.
> 
> Thing is though, there is almost no market for monster output lights for road use. And except out in the country, mountains, etc, where there is very few other people on the road at night, a light this big and powerful is a waste. And in the case something this big has a point out there, a redesign isn't needed anyway. Just blast it and go. Very Low risk of blinding oncoming traffic.
> 
> ...


 (THERE IT IS!!) another shot at Lupine lights,,,, just can't let it go ey Tig


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

No not a dig on them, a dig on the ppl that buy them lol. Imho if someon needs all that fancy tech, go back to motor vehicles. They have obviously forgotten the point of cycling.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

LOL Thanx!! It really isn't much tech!!! At first when i saw this, i though oh great another reason for people to have their head buried in their phones. But after watching a couple short video's,,,, it makes setting up your bar and helmet light fast and easy. Way more simple than GloWorm IMO.

My lights are older so i don't have that feature.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol I only said that cause I knew you'd see it 

Is use map my ride on my phone, but I just turn it on and throw it in my pack. So my phone's on me too.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Dirt Road said:


> It's needed, CMD found this out. I want for heat only. I'm not an ass that leaves shot on high for the duration.


My LowPro mounts are on the way from Vancbiker. Will get some pictures with the XP3 for you + I'll try to get some before and after thermal tests run too. Too early to get a tracking ETA but should be here by the first of next week if not before.
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Looking forward to to that Mole! Already have a collection of Vanc's adapters but a lopro for these will be nice.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> Looking forward to to that Mole! Already have a collection of Vanc's adapters but a lopro for these will be nice.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


When vanc gets back I'll likely be ordering one of LoPros as well. I'm also going to press the idea to him that perhaps he could make an "all aluminum" base to work with helmet mounting. I like the two strap design that ITUO uses for their helmet mounts. Shouldn't be too hard to clone an aluminum version and then find some Velcro straps with a buckle. Anyway, the idea being the aluminum base could help draw off some more heat.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

The more I think about an aluminum base the more I don't want one. I though it'd be a good idea but I'd much prefer a break away point in a crash. 

The little bit of heat it will help with I don't see temps high enough that it will matter to me. 

The thought of my light not coming off and instead my neck getting yanked around if I crash or something low hanging snags my light I like better.

But my neck has never been right after a crash I had a couple years back, after that I'm all about safety of my neck more than anything else.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> But my neck has never been right after a crash I had a couple years back, after that I'm all about safety of my neck more than anything else.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


I hadn't really thought about the safety implications but it's a good point. Makes the lowpro design seem even better as well as lights with horizontal inline emitters as opposed to round designs like the XP4/Olympia (even larger diameter single emitter lights). If additional cooling was needed/desired it would probably be a better idea to have Vancbiker design in more/wider cooling fins and possibly more contact area with the light-head.
Mole


----------



## flat (Jul 31, 2016)

tigris99 said:


> The more I think about an aluminum base the more I don't want one. I though it'd be a good idea but I'd much prefer a break away point in a crash.
> 
> The little bit of heat it will help with I don't see temps high enough that it will matter to me.
> 
> ...


Helmets.org's opinion is the same, and it makes sense to me. I hope people are trying to balance the need for a solid helmet mount with the safety advantages of a breakaway design. Using nylon fasteners might be another way to accomplish both goals.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't think that using nylon parts versus aluminum parts will make a difference in a crash. The nylon parts won't break either. If they do break it will be after the lighthead is already buried into the foam of the helmet. 

I wacked my head into a low hanging branch on a path next to a road just last week. I wasn't even wearing a helmet light, but I have the magicshine helmet adapter mounted on the helmet. I'm too lazy to take it off, as it's a pain to get back on. It just caught the underside of the branch pretty good. I ended up swerving in the road, thank god there was no traffic at the time.


----------



## flat (Jul 31, 2016)

varider said:


> I don't think that using nylon parts versus aluminum parts will make a difference in a crash. The nylon parts won't break either. If they do break it will be after the lighthead is already buried into the foam of the helmet.
> 
> I wacked my head into a low hanging branch on a path next to a road just last week. I wasn't even wearing a helmet light, but I have the magicshine helmet adapter mounted on the helmet. I'm too lazy to take it off, as it's a pain to get back on. It just caught the underside of the branch pretty good. I ended up swerving in the road, thank god there was no traffic at the time.


Valid concerns. I'd have to do some testing to have a better idea, but the nylon fasteners I'm referring to are very small diameter machine screws, and it seems like they'd snap in a crash. A quick release plastic mount like the one on my L&M helmet light would be better, but that would be difficult to replicate. Some of the stronger grades of Velcro might work for a lighter light, but the adhesive might not care for the heat.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

varider said:


> I don't think that using nylon parts versus aluminum parts will make a difference in a crash. The nylon parts won't break either. If they do break it will be after the lighthead is already buried into the foam of the helmet.
> 
> I wacked my head into a low hanging branch on a path next to a road just last week. I wasn't even wearing a helmet light, but I have the magicshine helmet adapter mounted on the helmet. I'm too lazy to take it off, as it's a pain to get back on. It just caught the underside of the branch pretty good. I ended up swerving in the road, thank god there was no traffic at the time.


I'm agreeing with varider on this point; I don't believe the nylon vs. aluminum is going to make a difference in a crash. Not too many companies are making break-away helmet mounts for their lamps. Back in the day, Jetlites were the only company I know of that made a break-away lamp mount. I know because I had one. After doing a quick search it seems Jetlite now makes a break-away mount for Gopro mounts. Gopro ( the company ) also makes some B-Away mounts as well but the Jetlite one looks nice. All Nylon though just like the older ones.

Personally I ridden with helmet lamps for almost 20 years and never had a mishap at night where the helmet lamp presented a danger to my head/neck. Then again I don't do too much stupid dangerous stuff at night. Worst case scenario for me is to take a slow fall to the side ( where I'm unable to roll ). My arms aren't as strong as they used to be and I weigh more than I used to weigh. Not to mention I have two bad shoulders. Nope, you won't see me trying to fly over berms, day or night. I have to work for a living. At my age if I break an arm or separate a shoulder ( again ) I'm in deep do-do.

Anyway, some added aluminum can't hurt when it comes to sinking heat. The mount itself really wouldn't get that hot but any amount of heat taken from the lamp head could be useful. Really not an issue for me anyway as I change modes on the helmet all the time. Still, when I see how hot these multi-LED lamps get even just after 10 minutes on high, I figure having a little extra aluminum couldn't hurt. ( added plus; the Aliens won't be able to read your mind with the aluminum over the frontal lobes....:smilewinkgrin: )


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

If they read my mind, they'd turn and haul ass all the way back to their home planet saying " OMFG THAT GUY IS F'ED UP!!!"

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## flat (Jul 31, 2016)

They can fly rings around the moon, but we're years ahead of them on the trail.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> .
> Anyway, some added aluminum can't hurt when it comes to sinking heat. The mount itself really wouldn't get that hot but any amount of heat taken from the lamp head could be useful. Really not an issue for me anyway as I change modes on the helmet all the time. Still, when I see how hot these multi-LED lamps get even just after 10 minutes on high, I figure having a little extra aluminum couldn't hurt. ( added plus; the Aliens won't be able to read your mind with the aluminum over the frontal lobes....:smilewinkgrin: )


So I took the XP3 out to a nearby canal for a testing ride last night. Bar mounted, stock narrow spot optics, 90ish temperatures run on high for about 3 mi. straight and yes the thing gets hot (uncomfortable to touch) + dam... this thing has a ton of throw. Good news on the light-head temp. is it never dimmed any I could tell and the ETA on prototype Vancbiker XP2/3/4 finned Gopro mount is Tuesday.

The little off-topic side discussion about safety issues in regards to mounting rigidity and helmet mount material make-up got me looking at and appreciating more the stock mount that came with my Bell Super. Would pretty much react like the break-away mount in the video plus would be re-attachable. Always wondered why the mounting straps/velcro attachment area was so small and am now thinking it was Bell's intent to act as a break-away mount.
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

You know this is the xp4 thread right? Hehe 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Vancbiker mounts came in today. Good fit on both the XP2 & XP3 and *should work for the XP4 also*.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Test


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

ok I know I havent updated this lately. Been riding with it though and let a friend ride with it too. Insane light.

That said Ill be throwing up a dedicated thread now that I have the production version (full kit) which they had to fix a couple things I didnt like about the prototype. Good to go now, stay tuned for the thread with all the good stuff in it.


----------

